# help .. my PCUT CR630 won't detect usb driver



## nuataro (Aug 13, 2008)

i has bought new Pcut CR630 but i think i dont have any driver of this hardware.

anyone pls help me to solve it.. 

i wanna work with this cutter with my coreldraw.

any solutions?

thnks in advance


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

nuataro said:


> i has bought new Pcut CR630 but i think i dont have any driver of this hardware.
> 
> anyone pls help me to solve it..
> 
> ...


Someone had the same problems a few days ago, and here is the link: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t60658.html


----------



## nuataro (Aug 13, 2008)

could someone provide me driver for cr630 ? cause im using coreldraw. i dont have flexisign. tq


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

Not sure the CR630 will cut/ plot directly from Corel because there are no Windows drivers that I am aware of. The CR series is the UK version though, and i could be wrong, but the CTN series we offer in the US does not have the capability.


----------



## sarah_tee_maker (Sep 24, 2008)

I have a procut and what I do is if I use a different program I will export my design to flexi and then cut. I think you can download flexipro from procutters website they should have provided it for you with the machine.


----------

